# CDF at The Raleigh Reptile Show this weekend.



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

Carolina Dart Frogs will have a table at The Raleigh Exotic Animal & Reptile Show this weekend, April 30/May 1. It's at the exposition center at the raleigh fairgrounds. Saturday 9-5, Sunday 10-5.


I will have the following available:
Turquoise & Black Costa Rican Auratus juveniles (large 6 month old juvies)
Azurius Froglets 7 juveniles
1 Orange lamasi
Mint Terribilis froglets
Rep-Cal calcium powder
Several 10 gallon live planted vivariums
Fruit fly cultures
Fruit fly culturing kits
Hydroton, excelsior, sheet moss
"Got Frogs? T-shirts
Broms
A few misc. items


----------

